# Enregistrer son sous iMac avec Audacity....



## cocci37 (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, j'ai besoin de votre petite aide parce que je rencontre un problème en ce moment avec mon iMac sous Audacity.

En fait, j'aimerais pouvoir enregistrer la musique qui sort de ma carte son (intégrée) avec ce petit logiciel, qui paraît être très simple d'utilisation et qui m'a été recommandé.

Simplement, je ne parviens pas à enregistrer...quand je fais "rec" et qu'une musique tourne, il n'y a rien qui module...une waveforme plate sous Audacity.

De plus, je suis allée dans les préférences de mon Mac et d'Audacity mais je ne réussi pas à trouver l'option qui serait à modifier pour que cela fonctionne....

J'attends vos réponses avec grande impatience, je compte sur vous!
Merci d'avance


----------



## antro (13 Décembre 2010)

cocci37 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà, j'ai besoin de votre petite aide parce que je rencontre un problème en ce moment avec mon iMac sous Audacity.
> 
> ...



Il te faut aller voir du côté de SoundFlower et SoundFlowerBed. Cela te permettra de rediriger la sortie audio vers n'importe quelle application, y compris Audacity.

Tu peux aussi t'orienter vers des solutions plus "pro" comme WireTap Studio (que j'utilise pour l'avoir eu pas cher dans un bundle un jour) ou encore Audio Hijack Pro que j'avais eu en version d'essai et qui est très bien aussi.


----------



## cocci37 (16 Décembre 2010)

Wahouuu...ça marche avec Soundflorwer!!! C'est trop cool!!!
Par contre, y'a encore un petit truc qui me gêne...c'est que, du coup, quand j'enregistre le son...je ne peux pas l'entendre....
Y'a pas un moyen pour écouter ce qu'on enregistre? Et puis éviter de modifier tout le temps les préférences système du Mac?!
Allez, j'en suis sûre que ça existe...encore une toute petite aide svp svp svp!!!
Merci en tout cas beaucoup


----------



## antro (16 Décembre 2010)

Ben si, tu installes aussi SoundFlowerBed... Et là, tu devrais pouvoir entendre le son que tu enregistre. (Je ne sais plus par coeur quelle option, et je ne suis pas en face de mon mac là...)


----------



## roumegaire (18 Décembre 2010)

Dans préférences d'Audacity, à enregistrement, cocher le passage audio logiciel : entendre la nouvelle piste pendant son enregistrement ou sa visualisation.


----------



## Romaric. (19 Décembre 2010)

antro a dit:


> Ben si, tu installes aussi SoundFlowerBed... Et là, tu devrais pouvoir entendre le son que tu enregistre. (Je ne sais plus par coeur quelle option, et je ne suis pas en face de mon mac là...)



C'est exact ! 

Quand SoundFlower est installé, pour lancer SoundFlowerBed il faut aller *Appliquation > SoundFlower *et lancer *SoundFlowerBed*... puis : 







Mais aussi : *&#63743; > Préférences Système > Son > Sortie *cliquer sur *Soundflower (16ch)* 
_(ou *alt* + clic sur l'icône du son, pour ceux qui ont Snow Leopard)_

C'est ce que j'ai fait et ça marche, on peut enregistrer et écouter en même temps !


----------



## cocci37 (22 Décembre 2010)

Désolé pour avoir tardé à vous répondre...je manquais de temps pour faire les tests....

Mais c'est GÉNIAL en tout cas...maintenant, je peux enregistrer et écouter le son qui sort de ma carte son.... Trop cool! J'ai en effet téléchargé Soundflower Bed et ça marche maintenant!

Alors un grand merci à tous pour votre précieuse aide.

Bon, j'avoue, c'est un peu moins pratique que le petit logiciel que j'avais sur PC qui me permettait de tout enregistrer et qui détectait même les "blancs", par exemple, et faisait une coupe afin d'en faire une nouvelle piste...c'était top!
Et je n'avais pas, non plus, besoin de changer la config son de mon ordi pour pouvoir enregistrer.

Là, le petit moins d'Audacity, c'est que je suis obligée d'enregistrer tout et de redécouper ensuite...pour pouvoir l'exporter ensuite en wav puis en mp3 selon les utilisations que j'en fait ensuite (Audacity en version gratuite ne traite pas le format mp3 directement je crois...).

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour votre aide et si vous avez d'autres logiciels, d'autres formules ou astuces afin d'améliorer mon "système", ça serait cool de me les faire partager!!!

A bientôt!


----------



## Romaric. (22 Décembre 2010)

cocci37 a dit:


> Désolé pour avoir tardé à vous répondre...je manquais de temps pour faire les tests....
> 
> Mais c'est GÉNIAL en tout cas...maintenant, je peux enregistrer et écouter le son qui sort de ma carte son.... Trop cool! J'ai en effet téléchargé Soundflower Bed et ça marche maintenant!
> 
> ...


*
Lequel ?*



cocci37 a dit:


> Et je n'avais pas, non plus, besoin de changer la config son de mon ordi pour pouvoir enregistrer.
> 
> Là, le petit moins d'Audacity, c'est que je suis obligée d'enregistrer tout et de redécouper ensuite...pour pouvoir l'exporter ensuite en wav puis en mp3 selon les utilisations que j'en fait ensuite (Audacity en version gratuite ne traite pas le format mp3 directement je crois...).



*Si,si on peut enregistrer directement en MP3 gratuitement avec Lame en plus d'Audacity.... : http://audacity.sourceforge.net/help/faq?s=install&item=lame-mp3&lang=fr

Et je crois pas qu'il n'existe de version payante d'Audacity...*



cocci37 a dit:


> En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour votre aide et si vous avez d'autres logiciels, d'autres formules ou astuces afin d'améliorer mon "système", ça serait cool de me les faire partager!!!
> 
> A bientôt!


----------



## antro (22 Décembre 2010)

cocci37 a dit:


> Là, le petit moins d'Audacity, c'est que je suis obligée d'enregistrer tout et de redécouper ensuite...pour pouvoir l'exporter ensuite en wav puis en mp3 selon les utilisations que j'en fait ensuite (Audacity en version gratuite ne traite pas le format mp3 directement je crois...).



Si tu veux eviter les découpes, tu peux te diriger vers WireTap Studio ou bien Audio Hijack Pro qui gèrent effectivement très bien les silences en considérant alors une nouvelle piste.


----------



## cocci37 (23 Décembre 2010)

&#9788; Romaric &#9788;;7389912 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Lequel ?*



Euh...je te redirais le nom car là, j'ai un petit trou de mémoire!!! J'te redis ça vite...promis 



			
				&#9788; Romaric &#9788;;7389912 a dit:
			
		

> *Si,si on peut enregistrer directement en MP3 gratuitement avec Lame en plus d'Audacity.... : http://audacity.sourceforge.net/help/faq?s=install&item=lame-mp3&lang=fr
> 
> Et je crois pas qu'il n'existe de version payante d'Audacity...*



COOL...je vais essayer au plus vite!!!!!!!! Merciiii, merciiiiiii!!! 




antro a dit:


> Si tu veux eviter les découpes, tu peux te diriger vers WireTap Studio ou bien Audio Hijack Pro qui gèrent effectivement très bien les silences en considérant alors une nouvelle piste.



Bah oui, mais c'est payant tout ça je crois?!


----------



## Romaric. (23 Décembre 2010)

Et aussi, dans Audacity, vous pouvez faire : *Exporter la sélection*. 

C'est-à-dire, vous enregistrez plusieurs morceaux, vous sélectionnez le premier, vous faites *Exporter la sélection, *vous *coupez* la sélection, vous sélectionnez le morceau suivant... ainsi de suite...


----------



## cocci37 (23 Décembre 2010)

&#9788; Romaric &#9788;;7391752 a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi, dans Audacity, vous pouvez faire : *Exporter la sélection*.
> 
> C'est-à-dire, vous enregistrez plusieurs morceaux, vous sélectionnez le premier, vous faites *Exporter la sélection, *vous *coupez* la sélection, vous sélectionnez le morceau suivant... ainsi de suite...



Ah ouais, exact, c'est une bonne astuce...ça va assez vite ainsi. Merci pour tous ces petits tuyaux, c'est vraiment cool, j'apprécie beaucoup!
A plus!


----------



## Romaric. (23 Décembre 2010)

cocci37 a dit:


> Ah ouais, exact, c'est une bonne astuce...ça va assez vite ainsi. Merci pour tous ces petits tuyaux, c'est vraiment cool, j'apprécie beaucoup!
> A plus!



Mais de rien


----------



## cocci37 (5 Janvier 2011)

&#9788; Romaric &#9788;;7389912 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Lequel ?*



Bah voilà, Romaric, je devais te redire le nom du logiciel que j'utilisais sous PC et qui était super pour enregistrer le son sortant de la carte son...c'est Freecorder...je ne sais pas si tu connais...ce qui était top avec ce petit logiciel, par rapport à Audacity que j'utilise désormais sous Mac, c'est qu'il faisait une nouvelle piste à chaque silence...donc par exemple, pour enregistrer une playlist, maintenant, j'ai 2 solutions, soit j'enregistre toute la playlist et je redécoupe ensuite sous Audacity chaque morceau (c'est super long!), soit j'arrête l'enregistrement à chaque fin de morceau...ce qui nécessite un long temps d'attente devant l'ordi.

Bref, je ne retrouve pas vraiment l'équivalent de ce petit logiciel sous Mac...et c'est bien dommage...un peu nostalgique...mais par ailleurs, AUCUNE comparaison avec un PC pour tout le reste...mon Mac est bien plus performant et je ne le changerais pour rien au monde pour un PC!!! 

A plus!


----------



## Romaric. (5 Janvier 2011)

Merci !


----------



## cocci37 (5 Janvier 2011)

&#9788; Romaric &#9788;;7493012 a dit:
			
		

> Merci !


Mais de rien!!! Avec plaisir....
Tu connaissais???


----------



## Romaric. (5 Janvier 2011)

cocci37 a dit:


> Mais de rien!!! Avec plaisir....
> Tu connaissais???


Non, je ne connaissais pas 

Mais maintenant que je suis sur Mac j'y reste ! 

J'avais utilisé un logiciel proposé ici : http://fr.giveawayoftheday.com/ dont j'ai oublié le nom...


----------



## cocci37 (7 Janvier 2011)

&#9788; Romaric &#9788;;7494062 a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne connaissais pas
> 
> Mais maintenant que je suis sur Mac j'y reste !
> 
> .



Tu m'étonnes!!! Pareil de mon côté!!! Ce petit inconvénient ne me fera en aucun cas changer de bord! lol



			
				&#9788; Romaric &#9788;;7494062 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais utilisé un logiciel proposé ici : http://fr.giveawayoftheday.com/ dont j'ai oublié le nom..
> 
> .



Merci


----------

